# How To: Restore Faded Plastic Headlights PERMANENTLY



## AutoGlanz.tech (Aug 16, 2015)

How To: Restore Faded Plastic Headlights PERMANENTLY

Hopefully of use to some. Full video on our YouTube channel, click on the image above to view.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice video, thanks for the guide!


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Great video 
I do not have a da, could the 2 polish stages be done by hand? If so what products would you recommends
Cheers
Dom


----------

